# hysterectomy, Adhesions & IBS



## 14969 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone, referred here from one of the other chat rooms so if ? seems familiar, please bear with me. This room is closer but still don't see quite my issue. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with IBS-D and adhesions from uterine issues. I've had a C-section (1989) and Inguinal Hernia repair (2002). A CAT scan done to evaluate IBS vs Gallbladder revealed the uterus is adhered to the abdominal wall and caught up in lots of adhesions from these previous procedures. I'm also on hormones to control a (maybe now multiple) fibroids and have been treated in the past for ovarian cysts. I'm getting ready to ask for a referral to GYN to re-evaluate care for the fibroids and discuss hysterectomy (am in process of being evaluated for breast cancer and re-thinking continued use of hormones.) Other than Mindy, has anyone else had a hysterectomy and how has it affected your IBS? Anyone have someone correlate adhesions with IBS? Mindy, hope you're feeling better. It's amazing the difference between week 5 and week 6 on recovery after abd. surgery! Been there twice now, dreading that aspect of hyster. Hang in there! LJC


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Adhesions are pretty common with those of us who have had any kind of abdominal surgery. I've had 3 c-sections and it seems my ibs has gotten worse since the last one. Something should be done for you, so you might want to explore your options. Hysters are certainly a help for some women, but not all. It seems docs are awfully quick to offer this solution. If you have any doubts get another opinion and maybe another one after that. Just keep an open mind and ask plenty of questions of the docs and make the decision that works best for you.


----------

